# Porchetta - Italian Marketplace Smoked Pulled Pork w/ Q-view



## sqwib (Feb 1, 2011)

_Updated, fixed links._

I haven't been on in a while, redoing our kitchen and been in a rutt lately nuff said.

This is from mid December but just got around to posting, I haven't really been into it much lately but felt this deserved a posting.
[h1]*Porchetta - Italian Market Place Pit Cooked Pulled Pork*[/h1]












8076878330_075708b697_z.jpg



__ sqwib
__ May 10, 2013






This was a recipe that peaked my interest and I have tweaked the recipe for the smoker.
I did a bit of research on doubling and tripling recipes and the following is what I have come up with.

This recipe paid off...big time, It was extremely moist and very flavorful.

I really can not decide which I like better the Italian pulled pork or my traditional pulled pork, this has its own unique flavor and it would be unfair to compare one with the other.

Now when I smoke Pulled Pork, I will also be smoking an Italian Pulled Pork along side it.

Ingredients

8-10 lb pork shoulder/ Butt, boned, trimmed of fat and Roll cut 
¼ cup olive oil 
2 large Red onions, peeled and finely diced 
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely mince or (1/4 cup fresh minced) 
1/4 cup fennel seeds 
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped or (Dry - 2 Tablespoons)
8 fresh bay leaves chopped (Dry - 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoon ground cloves 
2.5 teaspoon Sea salt 
4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
ciabatta rolls (chyah-BAH-tah)
 
** TIP*:  try to find fennel seeds in bulk, they are way too expensive in the little spice containers

Preparation

With a sharp knife remove as much surface fat as possible, (fat cap and false cap), try to butterfly the butt about 1" -1-1/2" thick, this is easier said than done, you can see from the pictures that I sliced into the meat best I could, don't sweat it... its gonna be pulled anyhow.

Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a frying pan over a medium high. Add all of the chopped onion, half the minced garlic, half the fennel seeds, all of the rosemary and bay, half of the ground cloves, salt and pepper, and cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until all the fragrance has been released from the herbs and spices. Transfer to a plate to cool.

Spread and rub this mixture over and into the pork, then roll the meat up as tightly and neatly as you can. Tie with kitchen string at intervals.

Mix the remaining ingredients (minced garlic, fennel seeds, ground cloves, a bit of olive oil) and rub it over the outside of the pork. Cover it with cling film and refrigerate 24 hours, or at least overnight.

Remove the meat 40 minutes before Smoking to allow it to return to room temperature. Meanwhile, preheat the smoker to 300°F , Take the cling film off the pork place in a shallow pan, fat side down, then place in the smoker, slowly bringing the temp down to 250°, another option is to place the pan under the grates to catch the drippings in any case you will need these drippings.
*   *TIP**:* You can use a turkey baster and use the drippings as a mop during the smoke.

Smoke the pork to an internal temp of 150°, place in foil, add some juices from the pan, wrap the foil tightly and place back in the roasting pan.

Cook to an internal temp of 205°.

Remove Pork from the smoker wrap in towels and place in cooler and rest for at least 1 hour, meanwhile place the drippings in the refrigerator.

Pull or shred the meat separate the grease from the drippings, [color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]add the reserved drippings, [/color]serve in warmed ciabatta rolls.

Two Boneless butts, picked up at Jetro












Two Boneless butts, 1 for my traditional Pulled Pork and the other for an Italian style Pulled Pork.











With a sharp knife remove as much surface fat as possible, (fat cap and false cap), Fat Removed.










  Ingredients ready to go









Pan prepped









Try to butterfly the butt about 1" -1-1/2" thick, this is easier said than done, you can see from the pictures that I sliced into the meat best I could, don't sweat it... its gonna be pulled anyhow.











Chopped onion









Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a frying pan over a medium high. Add all of the chopped onion, half the minced garlic, half the fennel seeds, all of the rosemary and bay, half of the ground cloves, salt and pepper
 

Cook for 2 to 3 minutes, or until all the fragrance has been released from the herbs and spices. Transfer to a plate to cool







 


Cooked spices, dry spices and meat prepped.









Closeup of ingredients.











Spread and rub this mixture over and into the pork, then roll the meat up as tightly and neatly as you can. Tie with kitchen string at intervals.










Mix the remaining ingredients (minced garlic, fennel seeds, ground cloves, a bit of olive oil) and rub it over the outside of the pork. 









 


Cover the butt with cling film and refrigerate 24 hours, or at least overnight.







Preheat the *Pit * to 300°F , Take the cling film off the pork place in a shallow pan, fat side down, then place in the *Pit *, slowly bringing the temp down to 250°, another option is to place the pan under the grates to catch the drippings in any case you will need these drippings.



Cook the pork to an internal temp of 150°, place in foil add some juices from the pan, wrap the foil tightly and place back in the roasting pan.
Sorry no picture.



  
 

Cook to an internal temp of 205°.











A little something to spice up my coffee.









Something to keep warm











Goodnight all, I'm beat, an 18+ hour cook  wipes me out these days.
I had a lot going on this day so I missed a few money shots, My brother come over around 3:00 and helped me prep and from 7:00 to 9:00 I had him babysit Frank while I was at a Cub Scout Christmas party, I couldn't have taken any pics after the party anyhow because my camera died.

We had a fire going in the Fire pit all day and night and my neighbor came over late and we hung out a bit, I think I finally got to bed around 1:30


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 1, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Delicious!!!

Craig


----------



## skully (Feb 1, 2011)

good job, looks great.....


----------



## smokermark (Feb 1, 2011)

WOW that looks fantastic!!! Your butts really do look excellent. I like the recipe and method you used there in your cook.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good!!! great post!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks delicious. Great detailed post!


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 2, 2011)

I love porchetta and have been looking for a good rub recipe for it. I have tried several but I haven't found "THE ONE" yet. I will have to give this a shot.


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the recipe and all the detailed pics.  Gotta try that soon!


----------



## buck futta (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great! I'll have to give that a try!

I wonder though, have you tried your recipe with fresh garlic instead of that stuff in a jar? Don't get me wrong, the Spice World "Minced Garlic" is great in a pinch. But honestly finely dicing some fresh cloves has an incredibly great impact on flavor with anything I cook. Same with a "garlic press" those things just don't have the right effect on such a tasty ingredient as fresh thinly sliced garlic! Just like the movie "Goodfellas" slice it paper thin and dice the crap out of it! Sure it's a sticky pain in the butt, but worth it in the long run!


----------



## sqwib (Feb 4, 2011)

Buck Futta said:


> Looks great! I'll have to give that a try!
> 
> I wonder though, have you tried your recipe with fresh garlic instead of that stuff in a jar? Don't get me wrong, the Spice World "Minced Garlic" is great in a pinch. But honestly finely dicing some fresh cloves has an incredibly great impact on flavor with anything I cook. Same with a "garlic press" those things just don't have the right effect on such a tasty ingredient as fresh thinly sliced garlic! Just like the movie "Goodfellas" slice it paper thin and dice the crap out of it! Sure it's a sticky pain in the butt, but worth it in the long run!


I couldn't agree more, but I am a stickler for using up what I have on hand.

However I feel this recipe is deserving of only fresh ingredients and will use only fresh in the future.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 4, 2011)

Now this thread should make a bee-line staight to Wiki.


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 4, 2011)

That looks sooo good , when are you inviting me for dinner?


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 4, 2011)

Looks great SQWIB...


----------



## alelover (Feb 5, 2011)

mmm...mmm...mmm. I'll be making some of that. That looks fabulous.


----------



## ficeroy (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow. Just wow. Thanks for all the details. That is super helpful for Newbies like me. They look like they turned out amazing.


----------



## rosiepug (Feb 5, 2011)

Great post, that is on my list!!! thanks....:icon_biggrin:


----------



## gdkmp (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't posted in forever and don't have pics (I know, boo) but I have to thank you for this porchetta recipe.  I followed it to a tee and cooked one up yesterday for the Super Bowl.  I love regular pulled pork but this was amazing.  I'm not sure if I can even go back to regular pulled pork now. 

If you looked at this recipe and are thinking about making it, DO IT!  It's delicious and a great addition to the website.  Thanks again.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 9, 2011)

jaye220 said:


> I haven't posted in forever and don't have pics (I know, boo) but I have to thank you for this porchetta recipe.  I followed it to a tee and cooked one up yesterday for the Super Bowl.  I love regular pulled pork but this was amazing.  I'm not sure if I can even go back to regular pulled pork now.
> 
> If you looked at this recipe and are thinking about making it, DO IT!  It's delicious and a great addition to the website.  Thanks again.




I'm glad you liked it, I see in your signature you have a GOSM did you do use the GOSM for the Porchetta?


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sure did.  The GOSM Big Block is the only smoker I own so it gets a lot of work.  I actually cooked at fairly high temps (avg. of 275 or so) as it was an 8 lb. butt that had to be done by 2:30 or so Pacific time.  Set the alarm for 5:30 am, got her on the smoker at 6 and things worked out perfectly.  Smoked with a mix of apple and cherry chunks and kept it in the pan the whole time.  Great stuff all around.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 11, 2011)

jaye220 said:


> Sure did.  The GOSM Big Block is the only smoker I own so it gets a lot of work.  I actually cooked at fairly high temps (avg. of 275 or so) as it was an 8 lb. butt that had to be done by 2:30 or so Pacific time.  Set the alarm for 5:30 am, got her on the smoker at 6 and things worked out perfectly.  Smoked with a mix of apple and cherry chunks and kept it in the pan the whole time.  Great stuff all around.




Awesome... I did mine on Frank but was curious as to how well it would turn out on the GOSM


----------



## railrunner130 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm contemplating doing a porchetta using a pork loin.

Perhaps I missed it, but what did you use to flavor the smoke? I'm thinking about a couple lemons and a hunk of rosemary. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## sqwib (Nov 28, 2011)

I used cherry, 

as far as suggestions any recipe can be tweaked, I however try to make an effort to try a recipe the original way then tweak from there.
We all have individual tastes and will tweak till were happy, (or the misses) is happy.

Keep us posted


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for the step by step post it looks great


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2011)

I LOVE porchetta and never thought to make it with pork butt

I believe it's usually made with a pork loin

In fact, I have a pork loin in the freezer with "PORCHETTA" written all over it!

Todd


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 1, 2011)

Ditto X10

Looks very good and TY for posting.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## raybones (May 10, 2013)

I would love to view the pics, but they are are not viewable and when i click on them I get an error msg. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## sqwib (May 10, 2013)

Raybones, sorry about that.

I have been rebuilding my posts and website for about 7 months... cant remember, anyhow all my photos links were broken when webshots switched to Smile, I have since switched to Flickr.

Post is now fixed Enjoy!

Nice to see this one pop back up.


----------



## raybones (May 10, 2013)

OMG! Frankensmoker is BITCHIN" and the pork....... FUGETABOUTIT!!!!


----------

